# New Rally?



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

What do you have to do to get a rally together??? Can anyone plan one? I was looking at the map of all the rally's and I noticed there aren't any on the southeastern coast. I think a summer beach rally would be great and would'nt mind hosting it and setting it up. Somewhere like Myrtle Beach might be a hit. So, am I free to just jump right in or is there a process, form, rules, or otherwise???? Let me know.

Anyone game for some sand and surf?








Mike

p.s. Paul, if this goes you know I'll be asking for help.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Well Mike 3 of us Outbackers will be down in Mrytle Beach the 3rd week in June.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Well Mike 3 of us Outbackers will be down in Mrytle Beach the 3rd week in June.


I'm headig down next weekend myself..... Bike Week Baby!!

Where are you guys staying at?

Mike


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

We'll be staying at Pirate Land, 6/15-6/22 & then headed for the Luray Rally in VA.

Tami


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi mike, we have one of the largest rallys yet planned here in the south.
the southeastern outback rally in destin fl, june 9,2007.
so far we have 38 campers planning to go.
we have another in the north carolina mountains planned october 2007.
nothing as of yet right on the east coast.
but plan it and people will come.

campingnut18


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

We will be in Longs at Willow Tree Resort just outside of Myrtle Beach July 4 thru July 8.

Will


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

RizFam said:


> We'll be staying at Pirate Land, 6/15-6/22 & then headed for the Luray Rally in VA.
> 
> Tami


Thats where we'll be staying at for Bike Week. Sounds like a perfect spot for a Rally....


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

We will be at Camp Hatteras May 25 - 28 and July 4 - 8


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Seems like more than Outbackers in or around NC to have a coastal rally. Any objections???


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I would say set it up and they will come! I really don't think you will have too much trouble getting anyone from this group to go camping!!!!

Gary


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I would make the drive.....


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

battalionchief3 said:


> I would make the drive.....


I'll be at Myrtle next weekend so I'll start checking out group rates. I may look at Charleston also....

Get back with you guys soon!

Mike


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd be in dependent on the timing. I'll be missing Humpty by a couple of weeks as we will be in Hatteras June 8-11 and Boone June 22-24. I hate we had Boone booked prior to joining the site and seeing the Luray rally. I might have to cancel Boone.

Anyways, could be very interesting.

Paul


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Anybody can plan a rally. Even within a large group like Southeastern Outbackers, there are many smaller events being planned all the time. I would love to see a rally on the Atlantic Ocean somewhere from Hilton Head to Saint Augustine. I would do my best to go to that one...

It helps if you know something about the area or have or know someone with experience at a certain campground. In the SE we occasionally plan a rally based on other people's opinions about a given place. It is also helpful if someone living nearby takes on organizing the rally. They can scope out the location and get there early.

Reverie


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree just take the initiative to plan it and you'll get people to come. The further out you plan the more people can come.

We are going to be camping at Edisto Beach and James Island from May 26-June 2. If it were in late July or early August we MIGHT could come, it would have to approved by the CEO (she who must be obeyed). Our kids start back in school in August sometime.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

FraTra said:


> I agree just take the initiative to plan it and you'll get people to come. The further out you plan the more people can come.
> 
> We are going to be camping at Edisto Beach and James Island from May 26-June 2. If it were in late July or early August we MIGHT could come, it would have to approved by the CEO (she who must be obeyed). Our kids start back in school in August sometime.


Let me know how James Island is. The girlfriend (would that be DG????) and I are planning a trip to Charleston. I hear they have a shuttle from the CG to Charleston that runs everyday. If it's nice we'll probably make a reservation there.

Well, sounds like I have some planning to do. If I can get this rolling in time I may sugest we have it around the end of July. Gives enough time for planning and for others to make preperations to come. Like I said I'll be in Myrtle this coming weekend and I'm going to check out group rates and availability at Pirates Land, or maybe one of the other dozen campgrounds they have. I'll get back with you guys soon.

Mike


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> I agree just take the initiative to plan it and you'll get people to come. The further out you plan the more people can come.
> 
> We are going to be camping at Edisto Beach and James Island from May 26-June 2. If it were in late July or early August we MIGHT could come, it would have to approved by the CEO (she who must be obeyed). Our kids start back in school in August sometime.


Let me know how James Island is. The girlfriend (would that be DG????) and I are planning a trip to Charleston. I hear they have a shuttle from the CG to Charleston that runs everyday. If it's nice we'll probably make a reservation there.

Well, sounds like I have some planning to do. If I can get this rolling in time I may sugest we have it around the end of July. Gives enough time for planning and for others to make preperations to come. Like I said I'll be in Myrtle this coming weekend and I'm going to check out group rates and availability at Pirates Land, or maybe one of the other dozen campgrounds they have. I'll get back with you guys soon.

Mike
[/quote]

Mike,

We were at James Island County Park 2 years ago and that's why were going back. It is a very nice top notch camp ground. Almost as roomy and woodsy as a state park but with full hook ups. They had the nicest and cleanest bath houses I have seen anywhere. It's a great home base for seeing Charleston. I highly recomend it.


----------

